# Belize - Captain Morgan's Vacation Beach Club



## jancurious (May 13, 2006)

Has anyone had any success trading into this resort?  I have had a request in for a few months & the II rep told me today that they see very little trading with this resort.

Any good scuba diving locations that are easy trades?  How about the Worldmark in Fiji?

Jan


----------



## Kel (May 14, 2006)

Just an FYI...  I don’t know if the dates will work for you, but there are some II Getaways for Captain Morgan’s.  We stayed at Captain Morgan’s in 2003 on an II Getaway.  The diving was excellent. 

Happy travels.

Kel


----------



## jancurious (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Kel!  I will check those getaways out!

Jan


----------



## drpoirier (Mar 25, 2010)

We actually were able to trade into Captain Morgan's last February.  I will admit we had put the request in for about a year.  I loved it!  Great place!  Hope to return someday soon.


----------



## Judy (Mar 25, 2010)

jancurious said:


> Has anyone had any success trading into this resort?  I have had a request in for a few months & the II rep told me today that they see very little trading with this resort.


I was able to trade into the Royal Palm Beach Club in Belize a few years ago without much trouble.  It isn't as new/luxurious as Captain Morgan's, but IMHO has a better location, closer to town.  There are many other timeshares in Belize if you're willing to step down a bit in quality.



> Any good scuba diving locations that are easy trades?


  Cozumel can be an easy trade for all-inclusives.  The only non-AI I've exchanged into was the Coral Princess.  It wasn't a difficult trade, but for anything outside of hurricane season, you probably have to enter an ongoing search well in advance.

Bonaire is my favorite dive destination of all time.  The Divi there is a fairly easy trade, but it only has studios.


----------

